# Natures Variety Medallions



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Hello Everyone!
Stella continues to be a fussy eater at times and yesterday I bought some raw medallions by natures variety. She gobbled those right up! She is only 42 lbs so she would need about 8 a day I figure. Does anyone here feed only medallions? It seems like so little to eat! But that might be good as she doesnt like to eat a lot. I have read some comments here in past threads re: this food but would love to hear more from others who feed or have fed this. Are there cheaper, as good alternatives?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I feed the larger patties (8 oz. each) as a meal occasionally for my both Henry and Millie now that I have switched to 100% raw (I am transitioning so they currently have a chicken quarter or back for the other meal)

Before I transitoned to full raw, I fed a kibble meal and then an 8 oz. patty meal. Millie is 45 pounds right now and I feed her about 16-18 oz. a day. I would have had to feed her 16 of those little medallions. I don't find their calculator to be very accurate. Also, NV medallions are SUPER expensive! But I do really like them and continue to buy them for variety for my poodles!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I feed Beau 1/4 of an 8 oz Natures Variety Frozen Raw chicken or lamb patty in the morning, and either another 1/4 or Taste of the Wild buffalo kibble at night. (The beef patties did _not_ agree with him.) I get a nice discount for buying multiple packages (six) in advance - the store keeps them in its freezer for me, so I just stop in and grab one when needed. (Which reminds me, we're almost out.) I tried feeding him raw raw for a while, but it was becoming a real hassle and since he doesn't eat that much, I find it's worth the price.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

LEUllman said:


> I feed Beau 1/4 of an 8 oz Natures Variety Frozen Raw chicken or lamb patty in the morning, and either another 1/4 or Taste of the Wild buffalo kibble at night. (The beef patties did _not_ agree with him.) I get a nice discount for buying multiple packages (six) in advance - the store keeps them in its freezer for me, so I just stop in and grab one when needed. (Which reminds me, we're almost out.) I tried feeding him raw raw for a while, but it was becoming a real hassle and since he doesn't eat that much, I find it's worth the price.


Gosh, little dogs eat so much less!!!!! Henry eats ~28 oz. raw daily or else he loses weight. So he would have to eat 3 1/2 of those 8 oz. patties LOL. One of those packages would only last a few days. That's why I started slowly doing homemade raw. I still throw those patties in there several times a week though...especially if my mom or boyfriend have to feed the dogs since its convenient.

Maybe I should get a miniature poodle next time!


----------



## lorie (Jan 5, 2011)

I use them AND just found out if you go to the wbsite and register they will send you coupons! 
two bucks off one pkg! I buy several at a time so I printed out several coupons...


----------

